# Employment details for 457 Visa



## wolverine_349 (May 5, 2010)

Hi All,

My migration agent in australia is about to lodge the 457 visa application.I am having a bit of a issue regarding the employment history details in the form (references and their addresses).

My concern here is that my references have an address which is now obsolete(company has moved to a new location) and their website still states the old address and contact numbers(which match my references).

Which Address Should be safe to put on the form? Do the visa officers actually cross check the addresses for this visa?Someone please tell me if I am paranoid for no reason


Cheers to all


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

For my prior employment, I had to submit a letter from my most recent job stating when and where I had been employed. Otherwise, they didn't really care. I had old addresses and phone numbers on my C.V. as well, but since I didn't even have to submit it, it was no big deal.


----------



## wolverine_349 (May 5, 2010)

cbsquirrel said:


> For my prior employment, I had to submit a letter from my most recent job stating when and where I had been employed. Otherwise, they didn't really care. I had old addresses and phone numbers on my C.V. as well, but since I didn't even have to submit it, it was no big deal.



Thanks for your response......

Did the case office ask you for the letter or the agent........

Someone told me to write a declaration stating the movement of my previous company...Do i need to attach it along with my application or wait for the case officer to ask me for it....

I am cool if the case officer will give me a chance to prove my previous employment rather then reject my application outright


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

You don't have any current contact information for this company? How do you know they're still in business?

If you can't contact the company at all, I would probably go ahead and write the declaration letter and attach it. In my opinion, you can't have too many documents (well, the website will only allow you to upload 20, but you can get around that via e-mail). If this is your most recent employer, I would definitely write the declaration. If it's 2 or 3 jobs ago, you can probably wait for your CO to suggest it.

In my case, the recruitment agent at my company gave me a list of required documents, and the work reference was included. I did not receive any requests from the CO.


----------



## wolverine_349 (May 5, 2010)

cbsquirrel said:


> You don't have any current contact information for this company? How do you know they're still in business?
> 
> If you can't contact the company at all, I would probably go ahead and write the declaration letter and attach it. In my opinion, you can't have too many documents (well, the website will only allow you to upload 20, but you can get around that via e-mail). If this is your most recent employer, I would definitely write the declaration. If it's 2 or 3 jobs ago, you can probably wait for your CO to suggest it.
> 
> In my case, the recruitment agent at my company gave me a list of required documents, and the work reference was included. I did not receive any requests from the CO.


The company has now updated the website upon my request,so yes they can be reached now,which makes it 3 sets of addresses,1 on my appointment letter(wer i joined),another on the experience certificate(at the time of me leaving) and now this new one. So I was thinking of putting this new address on the form and also a declaration attached stating the 3 addresses.

is that ok?


----------

